# Colson Paint Scheme



## STRADALITE (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a Colson like the one shown. I am ready to start painting but the original paint was too far gone to get an accurate detail of the paint scheme. I cant see what the tips of the fenders look like or the area around the headtube. I need to see some good closeup shots of this entire bike if anyone has any.
Josh


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 7, 2008)

*Nice one!*

That's beautiful- if you get the chance, I'd love to see pictures posted of your when it's done. I saw your super cruiser in another thread- very nice job.


----------

